# Contrôle d'un Pc par un mac



## chdud (29 Juin 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai vu un sujet interessant sur ce forum pour controler l'ordi (PC) de quelqu'un (pour l'aider) d'un mac. Ce que ne dit pas le sujet traité, c'est si le fait de contrôler le PC à distance fait que ce PC se retrouve "bloqué" et donc "inerte" sous les yeux de la personne à aider ou si celle-ci peut voir sur son écran les manip à faire (que je ferais de chez moi) dans le but de réllement pouvoir l'aider à distance. Y a-t-il quelqu'un pour m'éclairer à ce sujet? Merci.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2006)

http://www.netopia.com/software/products/tb2/multi/

Avec &#231;a tu as exactement ce que tu veux... (contr&#244;le total de la souris cible, ou partage avec l'utilisateur, pour lui faire apprendre)


----------



## canibal (29 Juin 2006)

Oué perso je préfère te conseiller d'utiliser VNC, qui lui est totalement gratuit en licence GPL je crois...

Le principe est que l'ordinateur n'est PAS inerte, la personne a toujours la main dessus, ce qui est malgré tout plus sympa que de bloquer completement la ord'inateur.

Il n'y a qu'un port a ouvrir sur els routeurs et une architecture client serveur qui fonctionne par internet moyennant l'installation sur chaque machine d'un client.

Le client existe sur toutes les OS (de base sous linux et mac)
Le serveur existe pour MAC, Linux, Windows


http://www.realvnc.com/


----------



## chdud (29 Juin 2006)

la personne peut elle suivre ce qui se passe à l'écran?


----------



## canibal (30 Juin 2006)

tout à fait en fait en fin de compte ce n'est qu'une sorte de dupplication d'écran, de clavier et de souris, vous serez deux sur une meme machine au meme moment


----------



## chdud (30 Juin 2006)

par contre, pour installer la version sur mac, je n'ai trouvé que du .exe en format. Il faut aussi la même version sur les deux ordi?


----------



## canibal (3 Juillet 2006)

un client pour le mac : http://www.geekspiff.com/software/cotvnc/

chicken of the vnc

pour le serveur, pas besoin il est d'office sur le mac et sur linux avec une default install


----------



## chdud (4 Juillet 2006)

En fait, je n'ai besoin de télécharger aucun logiciel si je ne fais "qu'aider" mes parents à l'autre bout de la France. C'est à eux de télécharger ce logiciel alors? Quand au client et serveur, je n'ai pas très bien saisi, le mien serait serveur et celui de mes parents client c'est ça? Merci.


----------



## canibal (4 Juillet 2006)

non le serveur est celui qui sera piloter par le client....

tes parents vont installer sur leur pc VNC serveurhttp://www.realvnc.com/products/free/4.1/download.html , ouvrir le port  5900 afin de permettre a ton client sur ton mac  	http://www.netopia.com/software/products/tb2/multi/  de se connecter dessus et d'avoir la main....

Si c'est linverse et que toi tu es sur un pc tu install VNC http://www.realvnc.com/products/free/4.1/download.html qui conteitn également un cleitn dans la package, tes parents vont configurer leur mac pour autoriser la prise de controel a distance (les macs ont de base VNC server qui fonctionne) et ça roulera....

Petite précision l'adresse IP a renseigner pour VNC est l'adresse IP publique (celle fournie par le FAI)


----------



## gibet_b (4 Juillet 2006)

Je ne suis vraiment pas sûr qu'il y ait un serveur VNC sur les macs par défaut  Il y a peut-être le démon qui est présent, mais il n'est pas lancé. Pour configurer VNC en mode graphique, tu peux utiliser SMD ou OSXVnc.


----------



## majester la pince (4 Juillet 2006)

salut si tu as une livebox voici la manip a suivre pour ouvrir le port

première chose aller sur internet 
dans la bar d adresse tu 192.168.1.1
un code est un mot de passe sont demandé entrer ADMIN ADMIN un chacun ensuite tu clic sur server lan!
paramètre nom: vnc, activité: oui, protocole : tcp, du port 5900 au port 5900. sauvegarde et redémarre


----------



## Warflo (4 Juillet 2006)

Salut !
Moi je viens d'installer Chicken of the VNC, pour du reseau local ça marche nickel, mais si je veux me connecter à une adresse IP, la roue multicolore apparait et l'appli bloque.
C'est juste moi ou bien ?


----------



## chdud (5 Juillet 2006)

Bon, avec tous ces renseignements, je vais bien y arriver... Je suis sous tiger et mes parents sous XP. Sinon, j'ai déjà téléchargé OSXVNC et je pense que ça va m'aider. j'aurais juste peut-être quelques soucis au moment de la configuration mais j'ai bon espoir. Par contre j'ai une freebox et "netbarrier", peut-être une config un peu spéciale du firewall?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2006)

Laisser les ports 56900, 5901, etc... ouvert et rediriger le NAT


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir à tous


J'ai un petit problème. J'ai réussi à prendre le controle à distance d'un PC sous XP à partir de mon mac (Tiger), mais ce PC est dans le même réseau que moi (mon réseau local). Dans VNCViewer, j'ai donc juste à mettre "192.168.0.X" et ça marche. 

Mais j'ai essayé de me connecter à un ordinateur sous XP à l'autre bout de la France, en connaissant son adresse IP. C'est peut-être là que je me gourre : je n'ai pas entré une adresse type "192.168.X.X", mais une adresse "82.2XX.XX.XX", que la personne m'as donnée, après être allé sur le site Whatismyip.com. Mais là, pas de connection, et V?CViewer me dit que la connexion avec l'hôte spécifié est impossible. Ou est-ce que je me trompe dans la manip ? Je précise que la personne sur le PC a bien VNC serveur installé, évidemment. Que dois-je faire pour me connecter sur un PC à l'autre bout de la France ?  

J'attends vos réponses avec impatience  
Merci

Julien


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir

"82.2XX.XX.XX" est son adresse vue de l'ext&#233;rieur, sur le WAN (Internet, quoi). C'est en fait tr&#232;s probablement l'adresse de son modem-routeur ADSL, mais pas de son PC, qui doit n'avoir qu'une adresse LAN (locale) du type "192.168.X.X".

Pour que &#231;a fonctionne, son modem-routeur ADSL doit autoriser l'acc&#232;s au PC depuis l'ext&#233;rieur (cr&#233;ation d'un service entrant pour VNC dans les r&#232;gles de pare-feu), et en ouvrant &#233;galement les ports correspondants (TCP 5900 et suivants) au niveau du pare-feu Windows.

Mais de ton c&#244;t&#233;, c'est un peu pareil : ces autorisations doivent aussi &#234;tre donn&#233;es chez toi dans le sens sortant (cr&#233;ation du service sortant sur le modem-routeur ADSL et ouverture des ports sur le pare-feu Mac OS).

Par s&#233;curit&#233;, il est pr&#233;f&#233;rable de n'autoriser explicitement et exclusivement que les deux machines &#224; communiquer ensemble. C'est emb&#234;tant car les adresse IP WAN peuvent &#233;voluer dans le temps (&#231;a d&#233;pend du type d'abonnement chez le FAI), mais &#231;a limite les risques de voir sa machine transform&#233;e en zombie (contr&#244;l&#233;e par un rigolo qui se terre &#224; l'autre bout du monde...)


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Décembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> "82.2XX.XX.XX" est son adresse vue de l'extérieur, sur le WAN (Internet, quoi). C'est en fait très probablement l'adresse de son modem-routeur ADSL, mais pas de son PC, qui doit n'avoir qu'une adresse LAN (locale) du type "192.168.X.X".
> 
> ...




Mais pour le PC qui est connecté sur le même réseau que moi, je n'ai pas fait de tels réglages... Et ça marche ! Le pare-feu de son antivirus est configuré, ça y est, il faut donc que la personne ouvre les ports de sa freebox (TCP 5900 pour VNC) ? Et chez moi, j'ouvre les mêmes ports sur la Freebox ??  

Question plus technique maintenant : comment est-ce possible que mon VNC sache que c'est précisement à cet ordi que je veux me connecter, sachant que l'ordi de mon réseau porte la même adresse en "192.168.0.X" ?? C'est trop bizarre, et c'est ça que je ne comprends pas... en tout cas, je n'avais pas essayé avec "192.....", je n'avais essayé qu'avec "82......". Je vais tenter avec "192.168.X.X".

Merci de ton aide


----------



## Zyrol (15 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais pour le PC qui est connecté sur le même réseau que moi, je n'ai pas fait de tels réglages... Et ça marche ! Le pare-feu de son antivirus est configuré, ça y est, il faut donc que la personne ouvre les ports de sa freebox (TCP 5900 pour VNC) ? Et chez moi, j'ouvre les mêmes ports sur la Freebox ??
> 
> Question plus technique maintenant : comment est-ce possible que mon VNC sache que c'est précisement à cet ordi que je veux me connecter, sachant que l'ordi de mon réseau porte la même adresse en "192.168.0.X" ?? C'est trop bizarre, et c'est ça que je ne comprends pas... en tout cas, je n'avais pas essayé avec "192.....", je n'avais essayé qu'avec "82......". Je vais tenter avec "192.168.X.X".
> 
> Merci de ton aide



Pour le PC sur le meme reseau que toi, normal, tu n'as pas à passer à travers le routeur, donc pas besoin d'ouvrir les ports du routeur, seulement configurer l'anti-virus du poste en question ainsi que son firewall.

Quand tu te connectes avec 82.xxx, il est normal que VNC sache quel ordi tu veux controler, car tu à rediriger les ports du routeur vers l'adresse locale (vers le poste concerné).


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Décembre 2006)

Zyrol a dit:


> Pour le PC sur le meme reseau que toi, normal, tu n'as pas &#224; passer &#224; travers le routeur, donc pas besoin d'ouvrir les ports du routeur, seulement configurer l'anti-virus du poste en question ainsi que son firewall.
> 
> Quand tu te connectes avec 82.xxx, il est normal que VNC sache quel ordi tu veux controler, car tu &#224; rediriger les ports du routeur vers l'adresse locale (vers le poste concern&#233.



OK.
Si je comprends bien, il faut bien que je me mette l'adresse en "82.XXX.XX.XX" dans VNC pour me connecter &#224; un ordi qui n'est pas dans mon r&#233;seau local...

Cez moi, il faut que j'ouvre le port 5900 sur mon routeur (qui est ma freebox en mode routeur) et que le redirige vers quoi ?? vers l'adresse en 82.... ??  mais c'est pas ue ip fixe.....


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Décembre 2006)

C'est seulement au niveau du serveur VNC (sur le PC, donc) qu'il faut absolument faire la redirection d'adresse, en configurant le service entrant.

Pour le service sortant c&#244;t&#233; client VNC (sur le Mac, donc) on peut tr&#232;s bien tout autoriser, &#231;a ne pose pas trop de probl&#232;me. Il n'y a pas de redirection d'adresse &#224; sp&#233;cifier car le routeur le fait normalement d&#233;j&#224; naturellement quand il transmet les communications sortantes (il sait forc&#233;ment d'o&#249; viennent les messages du LAN, et n'a qu'une seule adresse WAN en sortie).


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Décembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> C'est seulement au niveau du serveur VNC (sur le PC, donc) qu'il faut absolument faire la redirection d'adresse, en configurant le service entrant.
> 
> Pour le service sortant c&#244;t&#233; client VNC (sur le Mac, donc) on peut tr&#232;s bien tout autoriser, &#231;a ne pose pas trop de probl&#232;me. Il n'y a pas de redirection d'adresse &#224; sp&#233;cifier car le routeur le fait normalement d&#233;j&#224; naturellement quand il transmet les communications sortantes (il sait forc&#233;ment d'o&#249; viennent les messages du LAN, et n'a qu'un adresse WAN).



OK, merci beaucoup !

Je demanderais donc &#224; la personne d'ouvrir le port 5900 (en TCP) sur sa Freebox, chez moi je n'ouvre rien. Dans mon VNCViewer, je mettrais donc l'adresse en "82.XXX.XX.XX", et l&#224; &#231;a devrait &#234;tre bon ??


----------



## Zyrol (15 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> OK.
> Si je comprends bien, il faut bien que je me mette l'adresse en "82.XXX.XX.XX" dans VNC pour me connecter à un ordi qui n'est pas dans mon réseau local...
> 
> Cez moi, il faut que j'ouvre le port 5900 sur mon routeur (qui est ma freebox en mode routeur) et que le redirige vers quoi ?? vers l'adresse en 82.... ??  mais c'est pas ue ip fixe.....



Il faut que tu le rediriges vers l'adresse IP locale du PC, qui doit être de type 192.168.x.x

Donc quand on fait ce genre d'opération mieux vaut avoir son réseau local en IP fixe !


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Décembre 2006)

Chez toi, les ports doivent tout de m&#234;me &#234;tre ouverts (ou pas ferm&#233;s, au choix).

Par exemple chez moi, mon pare-feu Mac OS X est activ&#233;, et je dois ouvrir sp&#233;cifiquement les ports concern&#233;s, car par d&#233;faut tout est ferm&#233;. En revanche, sur le modem-routeur ADSL, tous les services sortants sont autoris&#233;s par d&#233;faut, et je n'ai donc rien &#224; faire &#224; ce niveau.


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Décembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Chez toi, les ports doivent tout de même être ouverts (ou pas fermés, au choix).
> 
> Par exemple chez moi, mon pare-feu Mac OS X est activé, et je dois ouvrir spécifiquement les ports concernés, car par défaut tout est fermé. En revanche, sur le modem-routeur ADSL, tous les services sortants sont autorisés par défaut, et je n'ai donc rien à faire à ce niveau.



OK, donc c'est bon. Sur ma Freebox, les services sortants sont ouverts. Sur le pare-feu mac os x, le port 5900 est ouvert... donc ça devrait marcher chez moi, maintenant ? par rapport à mon dernier message, c'est bon alors ??


----------



## Zyrol (15 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> OK, donc c'est bon. Sur ma Freebox, les services sortants sont ouverts. Sur le pare-feu mac os x, le port 5900 est ouvert... donc ça devrait marcher chez moi, maintenant ? par rapport à mon dernier message, c'est bon alors ??



ça m'a l'air bon


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Décembre 2006)

Zyrol a dit:


> ça m'a l'air bon




OK, j'essaie ça dès que je peut et je vous tient au courant !!

Merci de vos réponses avisées !!!   

Julien


----------

